

How Google translates "James Bond" in Chinese - vladoh
http://translate.google.com/?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&text=james+bond&sl=en&tl=zh-TW#

======
xsmasher
The character is apparently known as "Ling Ling Qi" (007) in Chinese, although
I'm not sure why. Perhaps "James Bond" is either unpronounceable or
transliterates to "bite the wax tadpole?"

~~~
eugenejen
Because Taiwanese Media has been translated "James Bond" as 007 since Sean
Connery era. For people grew up in Taiwan and Hong Kong, 007 is the right
translation.

------
l4u
translating "James Bond 007" is more funny

